# When buying a T/C.



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

When buying a T/C most company's only list torque converters for the 4l60e, yet us A4 guys have the 4l65e. I don't know the difference, but the question would be if it matters when ordering the T/C? I know the company will probably tell me, but I woul;d rather go in the purchase having the knowledge.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

I put a 4L65E in my '97 chev p/u. I ordered it right from the dealer. Took the old 4L60E old and put in my new 4L65E. This A/T was made specifically for the vette until GM moved the trans to the rear: obviously. The only difference back then in 2001 when I installed it was the 65 was made with titanium parts; otherwise the tranny's were identical.
BTW the only reason I changed my trans was I didn't want it to go!!!!


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok tracking! Thats why I love this forum. So many knowledgeable people come together and you can put it to good use...results...one bad a$$ ride! Thanks again.


----------

